# Timber holes



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

Does anyone know how far it is to the timber holes from the Destin Pass? I have some numbers but not sure if they are correct. But in general, someone told me to go to the Navarre Pier and take a left...lol:usaflag


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

By my gps, destin pass to the start of the timberholes is 24.9 miles. I hope this helps.

Shane


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Best I recall it's about 25 - 26 miles from either direction, P'cola or Destin Pass.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep.. I used the ruler in SuperMapto measure it...from Destin Pass to there is approx 24.1 nautical miles.


----------

